# Cleaning Brushed Aluminum?



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

There is a TON of brushed aluminum in our late model GTOs. Mine is kinda gross looking since I cleaned up my car today (AVOID GETTING ARMORALL ON THE ALUMINUM!) Does anyone know of a product or a trick for getting it clean? It looks awful like it is.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try Stoner's glass cleaner. I also use Stoner's Trim Shine on the plastic. I use Stoner's line of products, their tire dressing is the best out there.

Periodically I will apply leather cleaner to the dash and it shines up the silver plastic ok. 

IMO I avoid Armor all. I don't know if it sill has alcohol in it, but it used to. It dries out dashboards and rubber. If there is alcohol in it..... patoeey.


----------

